# Any mountain bikers here?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im looking into getting in to the activity try get myself an excuse to get out in the fresh air more frequently.

Looking at one of these 
2014 Whistle Huron 1481D Gents 30sp 650B Mountain Bike

Any advice, on this or anything of similar or better build for between £400-£500 mark

I will be going trekking but for now untill I find some good routes it will be road used.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I am,but theres no question lol??


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol, basically was after any advice on that bike, I can't seem to find many reviews of one, im only going on a friends " you should look at these" recommendations.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I had googled it after reading the post,seems a no bad bike and for a 650B i don't meant it bad,but its 500 quid for a decent looking bike,so the spec ect on it wont be great,i just bought a 650B and love it,crashed a month ago and been off it since due to injury though  sorry never hear of the make either so can't help as much as i'd like to


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/category/1318/Whistle

i see there sold by the shop i use a lot,give them a call and see what they can tell you :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is how ignorant I am, what's 650b stand for?

The make is a sister company from boardman so ive found out but then again that means nothing to me either.

This was the other that got me thinking.
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...at-ii-limited-edition-29er-mountain-bike-2015

Bearing in mind my size, 6'2 and the wrong side of 23 stone.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

650 is wheels size, aprox 27.5 inch they do 29 inch too and old size is 26 inch.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi mate,

You can search outside the forum via Google, It brings up lots more. :thumb:

This is not a "use the search" post, but a better way to see what others have bought etc...


Hope this helps


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Its new to me also,only had the bike for 2 months,its short for something i think,to you and mean it means its a 27.5 inch wheel bike lol and link is broken when i tried to look,the boardman get decent reviews also,i am 6.1 and nearly 14st but get one and get out there,i am bored shi+less not being out


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Shaun said:


> 650 is wheels size, aprox 27.5 inch they do 29 inch too and old size is 26 inch.


I knew it was a 27.5 inch, and was reading up that 29 is becoming a vast favourite.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I knew it was a 27.5 inch, and was reading up that 29 is becoming a vast favourite.


Some people prefer 29 some prefer 650b, i have both and they do different things, it depends what your going to be doing, if it's general use and given your height and weight I would go with 29".


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a 29er and love it


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Have a chat with your indipendant local bike shop and see what they suggest. They will give FAR better advice than the likes of Hellfrauds and the aftersales care will be superior.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Try and find a bike with air suspension. Will allow you to set it up easily for any weight.

A review for your bike, however the more expensive carbon framed version. http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain-bikes/product/review-white-brothers-whistle-huron-1161d-12-45860/

For your price range id look at Canyon (mail order, incredible value). Boardman from halfords get good reviews. Decathlon (Rockrider) have some good bikes in your price range.

If you can stretch to 1k this would be a good shout. http://shop.birdmtb.com/zero/zero-3-279.html


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got a Scott Aspect 740 2014 and it is amazing, loaded with kit too and cost me £550. May get it cheaper now though with it being last year's model.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1&cm_re=banner-_-cycling+Pages-_-bizangoaward

seem to get good reviews or buy second hand like me got a voodoo bokor and canzo for less than that in very good nick just a matter of waiting for bargains to pop up


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Wouldn't get a voodoo. Frames are made of cheese.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Wouldn't get a voodoo. Frames are made of cheese.


there not otherwise they would have been in my toastie machine by now:lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks all, you've given me something to work with, ile keep it updated.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a look at www.wheelbase.Co.UK they have a lot of 2014 bikes reduced mostly cube but there really good bikes


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

fester165 said:


> Have a look at www.wheelbase.Co.UK they have a lot of 2014 bikes reduced mostly cube but there really good bikes


Yep I did and come away with this.

http://www.wheelbase.co.uk/brands/cube/cube-attention-29-2015-black.html?___SID=U

May just have to change the seat though, looks painful .lol


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice bike.the seats aren't bad once you get used to them.what pedals did you get?
I got my cube from them last year if you have a local bike shop get them to check the tightness of the spokes the back wheel on mine decided to come apart on a ride but was a cheap fix at about a tenner


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im going to have to check where my local specialist shop is, can't say I know of any. the pedals just say there Cube PP MTB ones, what ever that means..lol


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...urceid=chrome-mobile&espv=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en-US


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks a nice bike, let us know how it is!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yep I did and come away with this.
> 
> http://www.wheelbase.co.uk/brands/cube/cube-attention-29-2015-black.html?___SID=U
> 
> May just have to change the seat though, looks painful .lol


Nice bike that :thumb:

The saddle will be fine, you don't actually want a wide saddle, you ideally want one that matches the width of your sit bones, which the skinny 'razor blade' saddles are about right.

I've got one of these on my road bike, and it's very comfortable on long rides:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice ride, it's well spec'd too.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, yeah I'm one of these types if im going to do something i will make sure I am well prepped for it and after 2 days of solid reading and researching ( ile be honest as I know sweet FA) it litterally ticked all the boxes, so it's my xmas gift to myself. And as im usually tight as a ducks🏃👈 ile use it more knowing how much I paid for it..lol


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a look on meetup.com it's a site that has local groups and a lot of mountain bike ones.it's good if your new to it gets you out with a load of people of different abilities


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Watch out, mountain biking is very addictive and great fun, but also very expensive! You have been warned


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Make sure you have a decent helmet it's the one thing not to skimp on.and as above it can get very expensive just ask my wife lol


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

This place will drain the bank account fast but they have good sales
www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Also SingletrackWorld forum is the place to be.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

These are the places I get my gear from, good on price too.

www.wiggle.co.uk

www.ribblecycles.co.uk

www.jejamescycles.co.uk

Always remember to take tyre levers a couple of spare inner tubes when you're out for a ride just incase of a puncture. :thumb:


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

I've found 29ers to be very quick on the trails, not good sometimes.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Starburst said:


> These are the places I get my gear from, good on price too.
> 
> www.wiggle.co.uk
> 
> ...


his jejamescycles a good shop to go to find planetx down wosbourgh bit lacking in stock for most things


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

On-one,superstar components and nextdaytyres are all good


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Live in Barnsley Chris?

I've never been to the cycle shop down Wosbrough I think the guys who run it are from the old 'Allens Cycles' that use to be situated at the bottom of Dodworth Road, there is also 'Race Scene' on Sheffield Road but he (Richard) only deals in Road Bikes.

I always find JE James decent, I get my Colnago frames from them.

If you're after Planet X gear you might be better going to them direct. www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

captaintomo said:


> Watch out, mountain biking is very addictive and great fun, but also very expensive! You have been warned


Lol sounds very familiar..


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok update, recieved an email today saying bike is out of stock! Next delivery due in the end of February. I can wait, or they have offered this as an alternative

http://www.wheelbase.co.uk/cube-acid-29-2015-black.html

It's £200 more but as a good will have said they will knock £100 off the price. there words were its a much better bike for very little more. 
As far as I can tell the forks are slightly better going on what ive googled but as for the rest im unsure. Any thoughts?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a nice bike and if you have the extra to spend then go for it


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorted, should arrive this Thursday.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just in time for the weekend
It's the opposite of car detailing you look forward to the weekend so you can get your expensive toy dirty scratched and chipped


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Worth taking a look at http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/ too as they have lots of prior year stock a very decent prices. Picked up a 2013 Cannondale Jekyll 3 from there last year for £1,600, down from £3,200 8)


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

In my experience Manitou forks are really good especially budget options. They are quite an unheard of manufacture, and as a result sell their products cheaper however have better quality internals than their opposition at the same price range. Was really happy with my Manitou Minute when i had them.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

The only annoying thing about the manitou forks is the brace is on the back and that makes it harder to fit a front mudguard. I prefer them to rockshocks but looking to upgrade to fox when I have the money to do so there not cheap in a 29er


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

fester165 said:


> The only annoying thing about the manitou forks is the brace is on the back and that makes it harder to fit a front mudguard. I prefer them to rockshocks but looking to upgrade to fox when I have the money to do so there not cheap in a 29er


Yes you are very right there! I found RRP Neoguard to fit adequately.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasn't too sure how well they would work might get one when I'm getting the new hubs


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

I have no idea how they work but they do prevent a good percentage of splatter to the face which is a great thing. Unfortunately it was on my bike when it was stolen and i haven't bought a new one yet. Great thing


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

captaintomo said:


> In my experience Manitou forks are really good especially budget options. They are quite an unheard of manufacture, and as a result sell their products cheaper however have better quality internals than their opposition at the same price range. Was really happy with my Manitou Minute when i had them.


This is what i found out about them

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/manitou-m30-928716.html

Of course to me its all, jibberish..lol


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> This is what i found out about them
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/manitou-m30-928716.html
> 
> Of course to me its all, jibberish..lol


Found this on another site

"in 26/27.5in its a cheap ass variation of the R7 with 30mm stantions, plastic knobs, 6000 Series aluminum stanchions and the crown isn't bored out. in 29er is a cheap version of the marvel so should have ABS+ compression damping, TPC rebound."

Overall i think you'll enjoy them! I find you can read too much into these things online. Best thing to do is just get out and ride, and then find out for yourself what you do and don't like.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you get out and have fun then everything on your bike is fine.dosn't matter how much you spend there will always be better components for sale and most of them won't make you ride any better


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

fester165 said:


> If you get out and have fun then everything on your bike is fine.dosn't matter how much you spend there will always be better components for sale and most of them won't make you ride any better


But we all like SHINY new things  :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

fester165 said:


> If you get out and have fun then everything on your bike is fine.dosn't matter how much you spend there will always be better components for sale and most of them won't make you ride any better


Agreed, thats the aim, to get out, have fun and get fit, plus i am a believer of buy cheap by twice, so i'de rather get the best for what I can afford. Even though compared to some ive seen, prices certainly have increased over the past few (cough) 15 years..lol


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Think my first proper mountain bike was around 300 back in the early 90s I've just spent nearly that on a dropper post for my cube


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh nice! Was it a reverb?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah but not a stealth and got some purple hope pro evo 2 hubs


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

I had the exact same post as you on my bike that was stolen. Great post never let me down. How do you like your hubs? Hope are one of the best eh


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

not got them yet wanted chris king just for the noise but out of budget


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Just searched these hubs, sounds like a ww2 fighter plane nose diving! Brilliant, but mega money.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

bought my Orange Five in august... its been a great bike! and I ride it on all terrains... soon i will have a tonne of Videos to upload from my new GoPro Hero 4 too :thumb:


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Make sure to link them here


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well it arrived Thursday, but due to other commitments I couldn't get it put together untill yesturday,

Not a bad looking bike, although I think the front end feels a little too soft even at its maxed 100psi, but time will tell when I finally get it out for its maiden voyage..lol


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a right nice looking bike you have there! If i were you i'd get some proper pedals. Them things are dangerous.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Been out this morning, oouch! Need to sort the seat first..lol


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

You can measure your sit bones (guides on internet) and match the width to specialized body geometry seats. This = comfy in my xp


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

captaintomo said:


> You can measure your sit bones (guides on internet) and match the width to specialized body geometry seats. This = comfy in my xp


Exactly. As I said earlier it's important a saddle fits you too skinny or too wide and you'll not find it comfortable for longer rides. People seem to think that a wider saddle will be more comfortable, but you don't sit on a saddle with your bum, so you need one that fits your sit bones.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice looking bike. have you tried adjusting the rebound on the forks its the knob on the bottom


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

fester165 said:


> very nice looking bike. have you tried adjusting the rebound on the forks its the knob on the bottom


No not yet, I found riding on the road the lock out serves me well, a little rough terrain and its a bit bouncy so I will have a gander at it later.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> No not yet, I found riding on the road the lock out serves me well, a little rough terrain and its a bit bouncy so I will have a gander at it later.


If you still find it bouncy you can look into getting a firmer spring that fits inside one of the legs. Might be hard finding the part since it's a Manitou however.


----------

